# green circuit boards and gold



## Anonymous (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the great forum. I am ready to start mfirst batch of Aqua Regia. I have about 4 pounds of fingers to process. After I removed the fingers from the board, I noticed that when I scratched the green coating of the board that a 'gold toned' surface was underneath it. Is this 'under material' gold or some other metal ? If it is gold can it be processed in Aqua Regia as well? I hope this question isn't too elementery for this forum, but I surelly wouldn't want to miss out on retreiving all of the gold I can. Thanks for the help.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Prince Albert,

Here's a link to the existing post on the topic.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=1796&highlight=#1796

If you still have questions after reading the post, just continue this topic.

Steve


----------

